

Is developer.apple.com down for anyone else? - timbowen

Requests have been timing out for awhile, I'm wondering if it's a problem with my pipes or if I should just wait patiently for Apple to get back up.
======
mcav
looks down: <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/developer.apple.com>

------
timbowen
Thanks for the heads up and the link, I'll use that from now on :P

